# problem with this website



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

is it just me or some of you have this experience. you want to see a page and it shows you a error message that said some error with the database or just a white blank screen. it is getting annoying, shows up half of the time when i want to view a topic.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Yup, constantly. Gotta pound the refresh button for several minutes before it finally connects.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Yup, me too.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

i see... so i am not alone on this.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

add me to the list


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

add me to the list


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

hey, only count me once, though


----------



## locojay (May 22, 2006)

It does it to me at work and on both of my home computers.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Same here, and it took 4 hours until I could get on chat also (even though everyone else was on).


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

that happens, too, chat will only load so far , then stalls....given enough time and tries, I can get in , ususally


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Usually it works for me, but yesterday it would start loading the Java console, and all of a sudden there would just be a small red X.


----------



## robyn (May 29, 2006)

yup, i get that problem to. sich a pain!


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2006)

Yep database errors allll the time.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2006)

Add me too....its very aggravating!

:chair:


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

I get it quite often, somedays its all good, other days it gets really annoying to even get on.
But I always get on.
Chat has never been a problem for me.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Add me as well ... 2-3 days straight


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Same here...it's getting rather annoying. I usually end up getting a page loaded, then click on a link for another page and open it in a new window, then while I'm reading the first topic, refresh the second one until it works...usually by the time the second one loads, I've finished reading the first and then I just keep up the process. It seems to work ok but it is frustrating.


----------

